# Sch....nee



## Shaila (2. Februar 2010)

Ich HASSE ihn! Ich hasse ihn so! Er ist kalt, nass und überall wo man hingeht ist er. Jeden Morgen muss ich durch diesen dämlichen Matsch laufen und mich von diesen bescheuerten Flocken eindecken lassen, nur um mir nebenbei eine Erkältung zu holen, weil mir mal wieder die Füße halb abgefrohren sind. Dazu kommt noch, das jeder 2. Bürgersteig nichtmal freigeräumt ist und man bis zu den Knien im Schnee versinkt. Selbiges bei den Straßen.

Und als ob das nicht schon alles grausam genug wäre muss ich jetzt auch noch erfahren, das bei mir in Umgebung der Nahverkehr ausfällt. Und zu welchem zeitpunkt muss sowas vorkommen ?! NATÜRLICH! Dann wenn ICH Praktikum habe und KEINE Schule. Jetzt freuen sich ca. 35.000 Schüler und ich darf mir den Kopf darüber zerbrechen wie ich zu meinem Praktikumsplatz komme.

Wenn es irgend eine heilige Stätte gibt, irgendwo, wo man dem Sommer Opfergaben darbringen kann, so lasst es mich wissen.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Februar 2010)

hat jemand eig ne ahnung wies mit den schulen in NRW aussieht ?
ich wüsst ma gerne ob ich morgen frei hab...behauptet ja jeder was anderes


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2010)

Zieh dir gefälligst was anständiges an, dann brauchst du über die Kälte nicht zu jammern...

Und es ist erbärmlich das nach all diesen Wochen man es immernoch nicht hinkriegt sich anständig vorzubereiten (Stadt, Land und Individuen)...

Da kommt mal ein bisschen Schnee und Kälte und ganz Deutschland geht den Bach runter...


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Zieh dir gefälligst was anständiges an, dann brauchst du über die Kälte nicht zu jammern...
> 
> Und es ist erbärmlich das nach all diesen Wochen man es immernoch nicht hinkriegt sich anständig vorzubereiten (Stadt, Land und Individuen)...
> 
> Da kommt mal ein bisschen Schnee und Kälte und ganz Deutschland geht den Bach runter...



ja schon aber es ist halt scheiße wenn du plötzlich ne stunde brauchst um in die arbeit zu kommen -.-

das suckt einfach derbe :/


----------



## Ragebar (2. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Zieh dir gefälligst was anständiges an, dann brauchst du über die Kälte nicht zu jammern...
> 
> Und es ist erbärmlich das nach all diesen Wochen man es immernoch nicht hinkriegt sich anständig vorzubereiten (Stadt, Land und Individuen)...
> 
> Da kommt mal ein bisschen Schnee und Kälte und ganz Deutschland geht den Bach runter...



und das schlimmste es soll bis ende April anhalten also viel Spaß, bei uns liegt auch 1meter Schnee es ist ja nicht so das es nur kalt ist einige Leute kommen deswegen zu spät zur arbeit... und andere kommen erst gar nicht zur arbeit.

aber ist ja der schlimmste Winter seid 30 Jahren.


----------



## Shaila (2. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Zieh dir gefälligst was anständiges an, dann brauchst du über die Kälte nicht zu jammern...
> 
> Und es ist erbärmlich das nach all diesen Wochen man es immernoch nicht hinkriegt sich anständig vorzubereiten (Stadt, Land und Individuen)...
> 
> Da kommt mal ein bisschen Schnee und Kälte und ganz Deutschland geht den Bach runter...



Die Kälte ist eigentlich noch da kleinere Problem.

Ich lese gerade, schlimmster Winter seit 30 Jahren. Wo ist die Quelle?


----------



## Shaila (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Sommer und ich haben beschlossen, dass wir den Winter nächstes Jahr töten werden!



Ja, auf ihn!


----------



## Shaila (2. Februar 2010)

-


----------



## Ragebar (2. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Die Kälte ist eigentlich noch da kleinere Problem.
> Ich lese gerade, schlimmster Winter seit 30 Jahren. Wo ist die Quelle?



RTL Aktuell
Vox Narichten
Pro 7 Newstime

brauchst noch mehr?


----------



## Tikume (2. Februar 2010)

Schlimmster Winter seit 30 Jahren halte ich auch für 'nen lustigen Witz.


----------



## Ykon (2. Februar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> hat jemand eig ne ahnung wies mit den schulen in NRW aussieht ?
> ich wüsst ma gerne ob ich morgen frei hab...behauptet ja jeder was anderes



Schule wird bestimmt nicht aufgrund des Schnees ausfallen. Nicht solange es keine Eiszeit gibt bzw. es nicht deutlich in den Schulen angesagt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei uns persönlich kommt es am 04.02 zu einem Streik der Bus&Bahn Gesellschaften im Kreise Bochum. (Bochum, Recklinghausen, Herne, Castrop-Rauxel) D.h. für mich: Ich bleib zu Hause. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (2. Februar 2010)

Ich find Winter persönlich besser als Sommer. Lieber friere ich, als dass ich schwitze.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja schon aber es ist halt scheiße wenn du plötzlich ne stunde brauchst um in die arbeit zu kommen -.-
> 
> das suckt einfach derbe :/



Achje... das ist ja soooo schlimm... wie kann man nur!



Ragebar schrieb:


> und das schlimmste es soll bis ende April anhalten also viel Spaß, bei uns liegt auch 1meter Schnee es ist ja nicht so das es nur kalt ist einige Leute kommen deswegen zu spät zur arbeit... und andere kommen erst gar nicht zur arbeit.
> 
> aber ist ja der schlimmste Winter seid 30 Jahren.



Wenn Leute wegen sowas zu spät kommen sind sie einfach zu dumm... müssen sie halt früher gehen!


Das manche Leute denken sie würden ohne jegliche Anpassung alles erreichen ist wirklich erstaunlich... "Warum soll ich früher gehen? Ich geh immer so und bin sonst pünktlich..."


----------



## Shaila (2. Februar 2010)

Ragebar schrieb:


> RTL Aktuell
> Vox Narichten
> Pro 7 Newstime
> 
> brauchst noch mehr?



Ich schaue keine Nachrichten im TV. Ich schaue eigentlich generell überhaupt kein TV.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Februar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Schlimmster Winter seit 30 Jahren halte ich auch für 'nen lustigen Witz.



definitiv^^


----------



## Falathrim (2. Februar 2010)

Ragebar schrieb:


> RTL Aktuell
> Vox Narichten
> Pro 7 Newstime
> 
> brauchst noch mehr?



Ne seriöse Quelle wär cool, und nicht nur irgendwelche privaten Sender die Schlagzeilen brauchen <3

Ich finds nur nervig weil ich noch mein Abi brauche. Und bei mir kommt andauernd schneefrei mit massig Stundenausfällen zusammen -> fast keine Schule
Ansonsten:
Ist schön draußen, man wünscht sich ne Freundin zum rumgehen und wärmen (:>), es ist für mich was neues, weil ich in einer Elbschleife in der norddeutschen "Tiefebene" liege wo es sonst nie schneit (dieses Jahr mehr als in Bayern :>) und vor allem ist es lustig, weil einfach mal alles zusammenbricht...wir haben seit Wochen kein Streusalz mehr, die Winterdienste sind überlastet...herrlich xO


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ist schön draußen, man wünscht sich ne Freundin zum rumgehen und wärmen (:>)



Allerdings, außerdem die ganze Stimmung wenn man durch den Park spaziert und alles weiß ist um einen herum, vorallendingen die Bäume dazu vielleicht noch fallender Schnee... Hachja... das ist einfach mit nichts zu toppen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Allerdings, außerdem die ganze Stimmung wenn man durch den Park spaziert und alles weiß ist um einen herum, vorallendingen die Bäume dazu vielleicht noch fallender Schnee... Hachja... das ist einfach mit nichts zu toppen^^



und man sieht die hundescheiße viel besser und kann somit besser ausweichen


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und man sieht die hundescheiße viel besser und kann somit besser ausweichen



Du bist so romantisch wie Junkie der an eine Backsteinwand getackert ist...


----------



## Ragebar (2. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Du bist so romantisch wie Junkie der an eine Backsteinwand getackert ist...



oh man... euch gehts zu gut hmm^^?


----------



## dragon1 (2. Februar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Schlimmster Winter seit 30 Jahren halte ich auch für 'nen lustigen Witz.



/sign

seid ihr echt solche memmen das ihr von ein wenig schnee probleme habt? Ihr habt wohl keine anderen Sorgen -.-


----------



## Rexo (2. Februar 2010)

_15 Cm neuschnee -.-

Seit heute morgen 2 Uhr schneit es_


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Du bist so romantisch wie Junkie der an eine Backsteinwand getackert ist...



ich hab dich lieb selor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab dich lieb selor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich dich doch auch, das weißt du doch...


----------



## Shaila (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hab heute in der Stadt, 2 Männer gesehen, die Händchen gehalten haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WAS ?! AUF DEN SCHEITERHAUFEN MIT IHNEN!!!!


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2010)

Besonders klasse find ich es, dass die Verkehrsbetriebe ausgerechnet jetzt streiken wollen. Auto kann man gleich stehen lassen und Bahnen fahren nicht. Klasse.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2010)

Ist doch sowieso klar, dass die Spinner gerade in solchen Situationen streiken... weil es nunmal dann am wahrscheinlichsten ist, dass die ihren Arsch vergoldet kriegen...


----------



## Ragebar (2. Februar 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Besonders klasse find ich es, dass die Verkehrsbetriebe ausgerechnet jetzt streiken wollen. Auto kann man gleich stehen lassen und Bahnen fahren nicht. Klasse.



Autos? du meinst die weißen Schnee Berge? weil bei uns sind auf den Straßen keine Autos zu sehen ^^


----------



## Haxxler (2. Februar 2010)

Ich wohne ja im Schwarzwald, also bin ich es gewohnt das mal an nem Abend 40 cm Neuschnee kommt. Finde es immer wieder lustig wie z.b. in Köln alle durchdrehen wenn es mal etwas schneit. Als ob man sich auf sowas nicht vorbereiten kann. Klar nervt es wenn man bis zu 3 mal am Tag Schneeschippen muss und man länger braucht um irgendwohin zu kommen, aber das gehört einfach irgendwie dazu. Ihr seid doch nicht aus Zucker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt doch nichts schöneres als es sich bei einem Schneesturm, zu Hause gemütlich zu machen und den Kamin anzufeuern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (2. Februar 2010)

hmm vor einer woche mit fahrschule angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja bin ich wenigstens auf alles vorbereitet

wohnt eigentlich wer in hamburg? hab gehört, da wird gar nichts gegen den schnee unternommen und einfach nur liegen gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hab heute in der Stadt, 2 Männer gesehen, die Händchen gehalten haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lachmann und Khorill?


----------



## Falathrim (2. Februar 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> hmm vor einer woche mit fahrschule angefangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich wohn nahe Hamburg (Lüneburg)
Wie gesagt, bei uns sind die Räumbetriebe absolut überfordert. Der Nahverkehr ist ausgefallen seit heut Nachmittag, seit letzter Woche haben die Räumbetriebe kein Streusalz mehr (nicht einmal Notreserven). Der Stadteingang ist eine 3-5cm dicke Eisschicht, die die Räumbetriebe nicht mehr wegbekommen. Sie sorgen eigentlich nur noch dafür, dass man nicht steckenbleibt auf den Hauptstraßen.

@Lekraan:
Na und?


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2010)

Ja und?


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht sieht man sowas in Bayern nicht allzu oft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. Februar 2010)

Naja, wenns dich eh bald nach NRW zieht wirste sowas häufiger sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Also in RL hab ich das zum ersten mal gesehen .. aber ich glaub eh, das waren keine Augsburger! Das war am Bahnhof!



Und was wäre, wenn sie Augsburger wären?
Homosexualität ist nichts schlimmes!

Homophobe 5/5
Irgendwas, was ich vergessen habe 5/5

EDIT:
Dass ich Threads verwechselt hab macht mich sauer xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Naja, wenns dich eh bald nach NRW zieht wirste sowas häufiger sehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hust*köln*hust*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (2. Februar 2010)

Einfach der Frau Holle die Kissen wegnerfen, oder den CD auf mindestens 10 Monate erhöhen.


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2010)

Ach... geht weg mit Schnee.
Der Winter ist unnütz, Schnee ist unnütz, die Kälte sowieso.... also weg damit.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach... geht weg mit Schnee.
> Der Winter ist unnütz, Schnee ist unnütz, die Kälte sowieso.... also weg damit.



Gut das du gar keine Ahnung hast von Klima etc. ^^

Zieh doch aufn Merkur da ist es heiß genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Gut das du gar keine Ahnung hast von Klima etc. ^^
> 
> Zieh doch aufn Merkur da ist es heiß genug
> 
> ...



Wer sagt, dass ich gar keine Ahnung von Klima habe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf den Merkus ist es mir zu heiß... am besten wäre so rund 20 Grad... nicht zu kalt, nicht zu warm -- das passt scho


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Februar 2010)

25°C bitte


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach... geht weg mit Schnee.
> Der Winter ist unnütz, Schnee ist unnütz, die Kälte sowieso.... also weg damit.


So viele dinge im leben scheinen unnuetz...aber weisst du auch moeglichen Konsequenzen?


----------



## Doomsta (3. Februar 2010)

Ragebar schrieb:


> RTL Aktuell
> Vox Narichten
> Pro 7 Newstime
> 
> brauchst noch mehr?



sehr seriöse sendungen!...


----------



## Winipek (3. Februar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich find Winter persönlich besser als Sommer. Lieber friere ich, als dass ich schwitze.




/sign
Geht nix über nen anständigen Winter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> So viele dinge im leben scheinen unnuetz...aber weisst du auch moeglichen Konsequenzen?



Ne, die weiß ich nicht. *rolleyes*


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (3. Februar 2010)

Mir geht der Schnee langsam auf den Keks ich erkläre den winter den Krieg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. Februar 2010)

&#24525;&#12385;&#12403; schrieb:


> Mir geht der Schnee langsam auf den Keks ich erkläre den winter den Krieg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau, lasst uns mit Schneebällen abwerfen :<


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Februar 2010)

alter ich hab langsam kein bock mehr auf das drecks weiße zeug ich will 30°C im schatten und schwitzen wie ein schwein


----------



## FermiParadoxon (3. Februar 2010)

Ich bin jeden morgen gezwungen 10 min (!) früher aufzustehen um die Springer zu binden (ja, morgens brauch ich solang dafür) um überhaupt irgendwie unbeschadet durch den Schnee auf dem Gehweg latschen zu können, sonst wär ich ja noch mehr als 50% des Winters erkältet und hätte mir hundert Mal irgendwas gebrochen. Hier gibts nur Glatteis und Schnee. O_o
Will endlich wieder Frühling... Das Wetter hier kotzt mich an. Ich glaub ich hab eh leichte Winterdepressionen. :/


----------



## TheDoggy (4. Februar 2010)

Wir haben hier Klausurenphase und die öffentlichen haben urplötzlich beschlossen, heute zu streiken. Keine Ahnung, wieviele Studis zu spät oder garnicht zu ihren Klausuren konnten, aber finds ne Sauerei. Der Schnee soll verschwinden! :<


----------



## Apsilon (4. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe in einem Umkreis von 20km alles mit einem Flammenwerfer niedergemacht, sodass ich mich frei bewegen kann, Arbeit, Freunde usw.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Februar 2010)

Moment jetzt wird sich wegen 10 Minuten aufgeregt? 
Was seid ihr bitte für verdammte Weicheier?

Und der Streik des öffentlichen Diensts hat glaube ich nur bedingt was mit dem Schnee zu tun...


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (4. Februar 2010)

ich mag den winter und von miraus kann es noch 2 monate so weitergehen


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Februar 2010)

das sag mal den leuten die inzwischen zeitweise von der außenwelt abgeschnitten sind oder den leuten in russland, rumänien, etc. die verrecken weil se nicht heizen können :/


----------



## Winipek (4. Februar 2010)

Na, da wir dort ja nicht wohnen, wünsch ich mir auch noch zwei Monate Schnee


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (4. Februar 2010)

http://www.osthessennews.de/beitrag_A.php?id=1177607

Ja...Schnee ist so toll...


----------



## TheDoggy (4. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> http://www.osthessennews.de/beitrag_A.php?id=1177607
> 
> Ja...Schnee ist so toll...


Jo, eben auch im Radio gehört.. >.<"


----------



## Shaila (4. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Jo, eben auch im Radio gehört.. >.<"



Ich wohne da, ich habe den unfall vor meinen Augen mit erlebt, bin gerade völlig fertig.


----------



## TheDoggy (4. Februar 2010)

Verständlich. =/

Werd morgen auch wieder mitm Zug heimfahren müssen - und dann wohl doppeltvorsichtig aufm Bahnsteig sein... >>"


----------



## Sin (4. Februar 2010)

Klingt zwar jetzt hart, aber ich finds schade, dass es immer junge leute sind und nicht ältere.


----------



## Winipek (4. Februar 2010)

*hust* das sag mal den Kindern einer 37jährigen ...


----------



## Sascha_BO (4. Februar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Klingt zwar jetzt hart, aber ich finds schade, dass es immer junge leute sind und nicht ältere.


Vielleicht weil "ältere" Leute gern mal Abstand halten wenn Züge einfahren und nicht wie "jüngere" immer zu dicht an der Bahnsteigkante rumspringen müssen um ja als erster einsteigen zu können...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber davon mal ab, ist die Bahn nicht mehr dafür zuständig, ihre Bahnsteige Eisfrei zu halten?


----------



## Shaila (4. Februar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Klingt zwar jetzt hart, aber ich finds schade, dass es immer junge leute sind und nicht ältere.



Was für ein absolut dämlicher und unangebrachter Kommentar! Ich finde es schade, dass überhaupt jemand so sterben muss. Der Zug kam, die Leute standen da, plötzlich rutscht die aus, weil einfach katastrophale Zustände an den Bahnhöfen herrschen. Nicht Schnee weggeschippt, kein Eis weg, nicht gestreut, Linie erkennt man kaum.

Die rutscht aus, fällt auf die Schiene und der Zug kommt, es haben alle geschrien und überall ist das Blut hingespritzt, das war einfach so furchtbar. Und vor ein paar Sekunden war sie noch da und stand da. Die ganze Schiene voller Blut. 

Es ist traurig, das es immer erst Tote geben muss, bevor etwas passiert. Es ist einfach nur traurig. Nicht der Mensch regiert das Geld, das Geld regiert die Menschen. Denn man hätte längst etwas gegen diese Zustände unternommen werden müssen. Aber es muss erst ein 16 jähriges Mädchen sterben, soweit muss es erst kommen.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Februar 2010)

möchte sich jetzt noch jemand der anwesenden 2 weitere monate schnee wünschen?


----------



## TheDoggy (4. Februar 2010)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Aber davon mal ab, ist die Bahn nicht mehr dafür zuständig, ihre Bahnsteige Eisfrei zu halten?


Naja, durch den langen und harten Winter sind die Streusalzlager leer.
Und ich weiss nicht, wie die sonstigen Mittel aussehen, sich durch ne zentimeterdicke Eisdecke zu kämpfen, die sich teils auf Gehwegen und Bahnsteigen bildet...
Edit: Wobei, es gäbe noch Split, der das Ganze wenigstens griffiger machen würde - Frage ist nur, wies da mit den Beständen aussieht. ;(


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Februar 2010)

Wie man das bisschen was wir hier haben als "Langer und harter Winter" bezeichnen kann ist mir schleierhaft...

Mir scheint es immer mehr als wäre der derzeitige Konsens "Wie??? Ihr habt doch gesagt Klimaerwärmung kommt!" gewesen und deswegen funktioniert IMMERNOCH nichts...


----------



## Shaila (4. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Naja, durch den langen und harten Winter sind die Streusalzlager leer.
> Und ich weiss nicht, wie die sonstigen Mittel aussehen, sich durch ne zentimeterdicke Eisdecke zu kämpfen, die sich teils auf Gehwegen und Bahnsteigen bildet...



Ist klar...

Da wird überhaupt nie was gemacht, da sind auch zum Teil Sclaglöcher und alles Mögliche. Aber wahrscheinlich wird das die Ausrede sein, von diesen geldgierigen fettärschigen alten Knackern, die da irgendwo das Sagen haben. Hauptsache das Image wahren.


----------



## Shaila (4. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Wie man das bisschen was wir hier haben als "Langer und harter Winter" bezeichnen kann ist mir schleierhaft...
> 
> Mir scheint es immer mehr als wäre der derzeitige Konsens "Wie??? Ihr habt doch gesagt Klimaerwärmung kommt!" gewesen und deswegen funktioniert IMMERNOCH nichts...



Komm, geh, du bist viel zu cool und hart für uns, die den Winter nicht mögen.


----------



## Winipek (4. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> möchte sich jetzt noch jemand der anwesenden 2 weitere monate schnee wünschen?




Japp...ich wünsch mir im Sommer auch schönes Wetter, obwohl es dann gehäuft zu Todesfällen durch ertrinken kommt...


----------



## TheDoggy (4. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Da wird überhaupt nie was gemacht, da sind auch zum Teil Sclaglöcher und alles Mögliche. Aber wahrscheinlich wird das die Ausrede sein, von diesen geldgierigen fettärschigen alten Knackern, die da irgendwo das Sagen haben. Hauptsache das Image wahren.


Wie ich das sehe, wird sich wieder irgendein kleiner Bahnhofsvorsteher dafür verantworten müssen, anstatt den - wie du so schön sagst - "geldgierigen fettärschigen alten Knackern, die da irgendwo das Sagen haben". Wir leben halt leider in einer Teils beschissenen Welt, wo auch Raubkopierer und Steuerhinterzieher länger Knast bekommen, als Kinderschänder und sonstige Sexualstraftäter und kleinen Mitarbeitern wegen Centbeträgen gekündigt wird, während Top-Manager Milliarden verbrennen und danach noch Abfindungen kassieren. =/


----------



## nemø (4. Februar 2010)

1-Tag-woche dank Schnee 
/dance


----------



## Sascha_BO (4. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Naja, durch den langen und harten Winter sind die Streusalzlager leer.
> Und ich weiss nicht, wie die sonstigen Mittel aussehen, sich durch ne zentimeterdicke Eisdecke zu kämpfen, die sich teils auf Gehwegen und Bahnsteigen bildet...
> Edit: Wobei, es gäbe noch Split, der das Ganze wenigstens griffiger machen würde - Frage ist nur, wies da mit den Beständen aussieht. ;(


Und wenn die Lager alle Jubeljahre einmal knapp bis leer sind... Deutschland ist nicht das einzige Land wo es Streusalz zu kaufen gibt und die Bahn trägt doch eine gewisse Mitverantwortung für die Fahrgäste die deren Anlagen doch auch nutzen sollen. Und gerade in Bereichen wo kleiner Mensch ganz dicht auf große bewegliche Maschine trifft sollten die Betreiber einer Anlage gezwungen sein, für entsprechende Vorkehrungen zu sorgen... und wenns nur so´ne Kleinigkeit wie der sichere Stand auf´m Boden ist... aber sorry, kost ja alles Geld. Warum erhöhen die nochmal jedes Jahr ihre Fahrpreise? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (4. Februar 2010)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Und wenn die Lager alle Jubeljahre einmal knapp bis leer sind... Deutschland ist nicht das einzige Land wo es Streusalz zu kaufen gibt und die Bahn trägt doch eine gewisse Mitverantwortung für die Fahrgäste die deren Anlagen doch auch nutzen sollen. Und gerade in Bereichen wo kleiner Mensch ganz dicht auf große bewegliche Maschine trifft sollten die Betreiber einer Anlage gezwungen sein, für entsprechende Vorkehrungen zu sorgen... und wenns nur so´ne Kleinigkeit wie der sichere Stand auf´m Boden ist... aber sorry, kost ja alles Geld. Warum erhöhen die nochmal jedes Jahr ihre Fahrpreise?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Bahn ist halt nen Sauverein. Wenns ne Alternative gäbe, ich hätt sie schon lange gewählt.
Irgendwo auf spiegel.de gabs auch letztens nen Artikel, wo ne Schaffnerin ne 16Jährige(!) bei Minus 18 Grad an einem geschlossenen Bahnhof ausgesetzt hat, weil die das falsche Ticket gelöst hatte. Das ist auch wieder ein Fall, wo wahrscheinlich alles auf die Schaffnerin zurückfallen wird, anstatt auf die Sesselfurzer, die die beknackten Regeln (und horrenden Preise) machen.
Die Gleichung der Bahn ist klar:
Höhere Preise + Weniger Service = Mehr Gewinn, Yehaa!


----------



## Shaila (4. Februar 2010)

Es wir schon der Tag kommen, an dem sich dieses ganze dumme System mal ändert. Mal sehen wie viele bis dahin noch sterben müssen. Des Geldes wegen.


----------



## Haxxler (4. Februar 2010)

Es ist immer tragisch wenn durch Glätte und Schnee Unfälle passieren, aber man muss sich auch mal an die eigene Nase fassen. Es gibt genug Idioten die sich einfacht nicht an das Wetter anpassen können. Man muss halt mal ordentliches Schuhwerk anziehen und aufpassen wo man rumlatscht, dann rutscht man auch nicht aus. Das gleiche gilt für Autofahrer. Einfach mal aufpassen. Das entschuldigt nicht, dass die Deutsche Bahn ihre Bahnhöfe nicht in den Griff kriegt, aber viele stellen sich echt an wie die letzten Idioten. Wenn ich mir mal die Geschichten von meiner Oma aus den 50er Jahren anhöre, wo sie tagelang aufm Hof im Niemandsland eingeschneit waren und fast -40 Grad hatten, können wir uns doch wirklich glücklich schätzen, dass die Städte und Kommunen es so gut hinkriegen. Man kann immer was zum meckern finden, aber ich finde die Räum und Streudienste leisten gute Arbeit.


----------



## Reo_MC (5. Februar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich find Winter persönlich besser als Sommer. Lieber friere ich, als dass ich schwitze.



This. Schwitzen ist mir unangenehm. Ausserdem ist frieren nicht drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das bisschen Schnee macht mir nix aus. Sind ja hier in München höchstens 10 cm. Die sollen mal das Ganze nicht so aufbauschen. In Österreich hatte ich schon mal 90 cm und niemand hat sich beschwert.

/edit: Und zu den Todesfällen: Naja. Das klingt vielleicht hart, aber
1. geschehen die meisten aus Dummheit - ob vom Opfer oder von Anderen, die dann wegen fahrläss. Tötung angezeigt werden -
2. Kann ich diesen Hype nicht verstehen. Das ist das gleiche wie "z0mg 10 Leute haben Schweinegrippe, und 3 davon sind gestorben". Na und? Es sterben jedes Jahr auch ein paar Hundert an normaler Grippe. Meckerschutz
3. jo.


----------



## Caps-lock (5. Februar 2010)

> Wenn ich mir mal die Geschichten von meiner Oma aus den 50er Jahren anhöre, wo sie tagelang aufm Hof im Niemandsland eingeschneit waren und fast -40 Grad hatten



Jaja die Omas.... Unsere Großeltern mussten auch noch zu Fuss ohne Schuhe bei -30 Grad und Schneetreiben 20 km zur Schule laufen.

Mir geht das Wetter langsam aber sicher auf den Keks. Ich mag auch nicht an die Heizkosten denken ^^


----------

